# Guitar Pickup Recommendations



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 27, 2013)

I was having difficulty in choosing a subforum to put this in, but since it pertains to me creating music... I'm in the process of building a guitar. A Jaguar, to be exact. The body I have is routed for single coil pickups, 3 of them. This guitar is meant for very Nirvana-esq riffs as well as other, cleaner stuff. I'm at a loss as to which pickups to choose. I have a bone-stock strat and my SG, both of which I liked the sound to, although not really loving the way they sound for this kind of stuff. Any jag users or grunge players out there that can give some advice?


----------

